# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Ben's Koi Farm Jakarta

## benskoifarm

Salam KOI's

mau info nih, kami dari Ben's Koi Farm Jakarta. Lokasi di Jln. KH Moh. Syafii Hadzami no.1 Kebayoran Lama Jakarta Selatan (samping exit mall gandaria city). Showroom dan greenhouse ada di office. 

kami menyediakan koi lokal grade berkualitas dan koi import bersertifikat. bisa kunjungi website kami http://benskoifarm.com atau follow instagram kami di @benskoifarm
Atau hubungi Whatsapp 087878940489 (Priandika) untuk appointment/janjian jika ingin berkunjung.


Berikut foto2 fasilitas kami:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benskoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benskoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benskoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

